# A world beyond the Stitcher and Pandora Apps?



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

From what I've read so far, which isn't much, so don't hold me to it, but that's what Gracenote is. It helps link other apps. I usually turn on the radio, hit the Bluetooth icon and then pick the App on my phone. It will start playing over the speakers. It doesn't show any icon, but will play. I've used Slacker radio, Rhapsody, and can set up Verizon's ap as well. 

It will even play audio from Youtube. So I think it will do most any. Mine is not the IPhone, it's Android, but anything I've tried so far has worked this way.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah, I don't think Gracenote in the Cruze or in any car for that matter is what allows you to do that or what Im talking about. The Gracenote feature in the cruze does this... 

"Gracenote® identifies the music collection on the driver’s smartphone or MP3 player and presents information such artist name, genres and album cover art on the MyLink screen and enables users to select similar music to the tunes they love. Gracenote also improves the accuracy of MyLink’s voice activation system by allowing users to access music using artist nicknames, such as “The Boss,” “G.N.R,” or “The Fab Four” simply by using MyLink’s touch-screen or steering wheel buttons and voice control interfaces." Gracenote | Chevrolet MyLink Creates Smart Phones on Wheels . 

However while reading the information in the above link about gracenote and the chevy mylink infotainment package, it seems my question is somewhat answered as it states within the reading... "Drivers will be able to upgrade the capabilities of MyLink as new approved downloadable features become available. Before any smartphone apps can be used with MyLink, they must go through a validation process to demonstrate that they are safe to use while the vehicle is in motion. Functions such as text input on the touch screen are disabled while driving." 

So if indeed able to upgrade the capabilities of Mylink which I'm hoping means, being able to download more usable apps (i.e., Yelp, Fandango, Accuweather, ESPN) to the Cruze's 7" color touchscreen headunit, actually when and how often will these mylink upgrades take place?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The first question is, what would happen if one tries to open other apps on the phone that's paired to the car that aren't Stitcher or Pandora? Would they work? Say I pull up the Accuradio app on my Iphone or the Iheart radio app on my android phone through either bluetooth or USB connection? Would I be able to hear the music through the cars speakers at all? Would I see the app's background pop up on the screen? Would I be able to operate the app through the touch screen /steering wheel controls, or at least through my phone, even if it doesn't show up on the cars touch screen?


I think the answer to this is dependent on your phone. My phone will play music and navigate in the background and the audio runs over Bluetooth to my 2012 ECO MT radio. It will also handle calls at the same time and then usually restart music after the call ends. Navigation continues to run to give me voice instructions and display updates even during the call. My phone definitely doesn't have the horsepower or protocol support to extend it's screen and touch interface across bluetooth, but I expect phones with this ability may become available during the expected lifespan of the 2013 Cruze.

I remember one of the biggest gripes about the early iPhones was that they flat out couldn't do this. An application had be in foreground to be operating. I don't know about the newer iPhone models since I am "allergic" to Apple.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Ah, right, I guess I was way off with Gracenote. 

I do remember seeing something in the menu about updates. It asked me to install the USB device, so I bet you're on to something. It would make sense. I hope that's the case, that would be awesome if we could keep updating the system.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought this video was pretty cool and informative about some new things that you can do by having the XM Travel Link service when paired with the new Mylink system. Anybody made use of the XM/Mylink Movie listings icon yet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA-qrDD6M3w&feature=channel&list=UL

On a side note, I heard that the name for the infotainment program in the new Honda Accord is HondaLink! Really, HondaLink?! I wonder how they ever came up with that name? Copy-cats!


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't used the Movie link, well I looked it over, but haven't actually gone to a movie I found yet. I use the Weather and Gas Station stuff all the time though. I like that it will link the gas station number so you can call them with a click of the button.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ctrider said:


> I haven't used the Movie link, well I looked it over, but haven't actually gone to a movie I found yet. I use the Weather and Gas Station stuff all the time though. I like that it will link the gas station number so you can call them with a click of the button.


cool, so how is the xm weather info in your opinion? Does it do pretty good at finding the weather for the exact town where you live or does it just give you the weather for your closest city? Can you check out hour by hour forecasts, 24 h, 36 h forecasts? I live Culpeper, VA which is the northernmost county of central Virginia and we're considered part of the greater baltimore-washington metropolitin area, so I wouldnt be surprised if a). We couldn't get a XM weather reading or b). XM weather gave us the weather reading for either the city of Richmond or the Baltimore-washington area.

It would be sweet if the XM Gas stations could find you ethanol free gas stations! Then i would really be impressed! haha


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Research GogoLink Navigation. I found out through the dealer that the '13s with MyLink will be able to add a navigation App for a one time charge of $50. Any one else hear this? Supposedly this is going to be available this Winter.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> cool, so how is the xm weather info in your opinion? Does it do pretty good at finding the weather for the exact town where you live or does it just give you the weather for your closest city? Can you check out hour by hour forecasts, 24 h, 36 h forecasts? I live Culpeper, VA which is the northernmost county of central Virginia and we're considered part of the greater baltimore-washington metropolitin area, so I wouldnt be surprised if a). We couldn't get a XM weather reading or b). XM weather gave us the weather reading for either the city of Richmond or the Baltimore-washington area.
> 
> It would be sweet if the XM Gas stations could find you ethanol free gas stations! Then i would really be impressed! haha


It shows 2 different screens. From the Home page you can see current conditions, then click the Info button and it will show a 5 day forecast and it appears to pick the largest city in the area. I live in rural Maine and it picks Augusta, which is 20 miles away. 

Yeah, it would be good if you could screen out the ethanol stations, but it would work to just click the Call button and ask them I suppose.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Research GogoLink Navigation. I found out through the dealer that the '13s with MyLink will be able to add a navigation App for a one time charge of $50. Any one else hear this? Supposedly this is going to be available this Winter.


Thats kinda cool, but I likely wouldnt want to spend $50 to use the Gogolink nav app. For 1, ive never heard of it and 2) for 50 dollars i could just use the mylink nav or my phone.


----------

